# brand new davinci, hr, tarantula, hcca2100 (ridiculous prices)



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

Orion.HCCA2100./human/davinci/tarntula.brandnew..(909)450-9493cel


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll take seven, thank you.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

"serious ballers only"

Dam, I'm out


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Heh.. GLWS!!


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Flagged as "best of craigslist"



> Orion.HCCA2100./human/davinci/tarntula.brandnew..(909)450-9493cel - $65000


I would think twice about walking around with that kind of cash.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

that's insane


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

even if i had the money i wouldnt buy that stuff lol

and power acoustic make a replica ? lol


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

ah this fella again...i wish i had his optimism.


----------

